# What reel for a St. Croix



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Just ordered a lil gift for my self a lightweight st croix rod 7' 15-30. Looking to find a good reel to match with this pool. It will be my summer flonder (Fluke) rod.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

diawa tierra 3000 or stradic 3000


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

The quantum cabos look real nice. I know UNCdub had one for sale a while back dont know if he still does or not...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm partial to the Stradics myself. Very smooth and durable reel.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

basstardo said:


> I'm partial to the Stradics myself. Very smooth and durable reel.


me also...the new models.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Didn't think to mention them before, but I really really really like the Shimano Biomasters. You can only get them from Japan (at least that's the only place I've found them is from Japanese eBay shops). Give those a look as well. I think I'm going to get one of those next.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the biiomasters are good from the 6000-8000 sizes. below 6000, they have the crappy handles.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you replace them?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Can you replace them?


i don't know. after i got my 5000 model i sold it cause it looks crappy with that f'n handle. and bopught a st fi.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I think im gonna go with the diawa tierra 3000 thanks for the info ..


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

you will not be disapointed, search for my reiview and listen to the drag in the video, amazing reel so far


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=187

In th 4000 series


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

abu garcia cardnial 800 great reel


----------

